# Sept 7: Fire HDX on asle at Woot.com



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

https://computers.woot.com/offers/amazon-fire-hdx-8-9-wi-fi-tablets-4

certified refurbished by Amazon, various models/specs available, one year warranty available via SquareTrade.


----------

